# 43V3R Root And Mount_Ext3.sh



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

What 3 lines should be there, and a screenshot of the correct file config. would be great!!! On 5.7.893 if it matters. Thanks


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 755 /system/app/Superuser.apk


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

YouthD said:


> chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
> chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
> chmod 755 /system/app/Superuser.apk


Are the foward slashes needed and can you post a screenshot of the file as it exists on your phone? Thanks


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's a screenshot, ignore the green bar, also I don't know why it got a jumbled up.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I hit the button for you, Thanks just needed to know my $hit was straight!!!!!!!!


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

one thing to note is that if you flash a rom, you will have to do the forever root again. you only need to do it if you are going to get an ota.


----------



## Wikkdwarrior (Jun 7, 2011)

So there is no need for a blank line between the last line of script and the script that we're adding for 43v3rroot? I was under the impression that we had to hit enter twice to create 1 line space in between before adding the modded script, but every time I've tried to add the forever root mod I get [email protected] the red m and am forced to fxz! maybe that's the culprit. I swear to God every tutorial on this subject says to press enter twice before adding anything. anyone able to help cause I'm confused now!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Wikkdwarrior said:


> So there is no need for a blank line between the last line of script and the script that we're adding for 43v3rroot? I was under the impression that we had to hit enter twice to create 1 line space in between before adding the modded script, but every time I've tried to add the forever root mod I get [email protected] the red m and am forced to fxz! maybe that's the culprit. I swear to God every tutorial on this subject says to press enter twice before adding anything. anyone able to help cause I'm confused now!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you do Theory's Forever Root, then that doesn't add a space in there.


----------

